# good cons in the nw?



## emptyF (Aug 8, 2006)

never been to a con before, but i'd like to pop my con cherry sometime in 2k7.  any good ones in the nw (oregon, washington, norcal)?


----------



## Jirris (Aug 9, 2006)

Ah.  Well, normally there is Conifur.  It's a great small convention and was my 'home con' that I went to every year.

Note that I said 'was'.  The life of it is a little troublesome right now.  Someone on the staff kinda dropped the ball this year and it isn't happening.  Hopefully it's not a dead convention.

However, a group of people stepped forward and are going to be running RainFurrest in august of 07 though.

Both of these cons took/take place in the Seattle/Tacoma area.


----------



## TORA (Aug 9, 2006)

Don't forget Further Confusion in Northern California... ::avoids pies, tomatoes, and miscellaneous spooge::


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Aug 9, 2006)

TORA said:
			
		

> Don't forget Further Confusion in Northern California... ::avoids pies, tomatoes, and miscellaneous spooge::



THAT ISH NOT NW! 

But anyway, yeah, it looks like if you're in the NW that Conifur and RainFurrest are most likely your only options right now.  I just hope that we don't lose both of them and end up having to get our fix all the way down in Cali...


----------



## emptyF (Aug 9, 2006)

*RE:   good cons in the nw?*



			
				silverwolfe said:
			
		

> TORA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i read about conifur being down for this year, but i didn't know about rainfurrest. . .hopefully that goes off without a hitch.  i'm a little intimidated by further confusion, plus it takes soooooooo long to drive through oregon and cali.


----------



## Evol (Aug 9, 2006)

Rainfurrest is going to go on in Summer '07.  I did flyers for it earlier this year.  It sounds cool.


----------



## FenixFox (Aug 9, 2006)

Couldn't/Shouldn't/Has someone done a map of fur cons statewide or worldwide?


----------



## furryskibum (Aug 9, 2006)

Maybe give the following site a peek:

http://www.furfestnorthwest.com/

^__^

edit:  Okay, so I just looked at the site.  It appears it's changed from a full-blown con to . . . not.  *shrugs*  It can hold promise for the future, maybe.


----------



## WHPellic (Aug 10, 2006)

furryskibum said:
			
		

> Maybe give the following site a peek:
> 
> http://www.furfestnorthwest.com/
> 
> ...



OMG, there was a whole shitstorm of drama with that. Somebody brought up some legitimate concerns about the con on an LJ site. Rex Wolf, the guy who was running the con, threw a fuckfit over it and it all went downhill from there. He even threatened a lawsuite!


----------



## Ridia (Aug 10, 2006)

I wish Oregon had a con. =


----------



## emptyF (Aug 10, 2006)

Ridia said:
			
		

> I wish Oregon had a con. =



fur realz.  portland is so weird, yet somehow i'm the only furry here?  i think not.


----------



## TORA (Aug 10, 2006)

emptyF said:
			
		

> any good ones in the nw (oregon, washington, *norcal*)?





			
				TORA said:
			
		

> Don't forget Further Confusion in Northern California... ::avoids pies, tomatoes, and miscellaneous spooge::





			
				silverwolfe said:
			
		

> THAT ISH NOT NW!



Apparently it is, according to the original poster, emptyF.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Aug 10, 2006)

TORA said:
			
		

> emptyF said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I still stick by my definition of NW. 

I love my Washington too much to let nasty ol' Norcal be associated with it!


----------



## emptyF (Aug 10, 2006)

don't shoot the messenger!  i'm a midwest transplant; i didn't know any better!  my definition was "places i'm willing to drive to from where i am."


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Jan 19, 2007)

Let's not forget Howloween (spelling?)

I'm living...*looks at watch* around 30 minutes away from the hotel, so i demand people go... and say hi.


----------

